# The ECM light on the dash



## sire_of_black_eyess (Jan 20, 2006)

There's this light on my dash that comes on occasionally and I have no idea what it means. It's this weird little picture with the letters ECM underneath. I can't figure out what it means. It seems to come on randomly and then it will go off again. My Pulsar's an '89 Vector Ti (auto transmission). Any ideas on what's wrong with my car???









Please excuse the poor diagram, but maybe it will give you an idea of the light i'm talking about


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

It might be your 02 sensor. If you pull off the kickpanel on the passenger side there should be a little box there with a button in it. Push it and maybe that will work


----------



## SonsofWisdom (Mar 29, 2004)

it's a "check engine light" or "malfunction indicator light" (MIL)

means you have an error code set by the ecu (ecm...pcm)

check the code..haynes manual...


----------



## dreamteam (Jul 29, 2005)

Judging by the amount of kilo's you have racked-up
on that little pulsar, I'd say your ECM (engine control module) is trying to tell you something.

ANy number of sensors could set off that light.

Start by running the diagnostic codes on your computer.


----------



## sire_of_black_eyess (Jan 20, 2006)

Okay, thanks guys, I'll have to pick myself up a haynes manual (from an auto store?). I'm gonna ask a stupid question...



dreamteam said:


> Start by running the diagnostic codes on your computer.


Dreamteam, what do you mean by 'running diagnostic codes'? I don't fully understand. Do you mean googeling the codes from the Haynes manual or am i just dribbling fecal matter now?

Ugh, I'm such a noob w/cars!!! *blushes*


----------



## SonsofWisdom (Mar 29, 2004)

you could try googling...you're gonna need to get the code it's setting (I don't know the procedure for this car) and then look that code up

ANy one know the procedure for checking the code? I know on my OBD-I honda I use a jumper wire


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Most pre-OBDI Nissans used a self diagnostics. The ECM will flash lights on it to show the code when ModeIII diagnostics are started, but since his car isn't designed around US regulations, the only way to tell is to read the repair manual.


----------



## dreamteam (Jul 29, 2005)

sire_of_black_eyess said:


> Okay, thanks guys, I'll have to pick myself up a haynes manual (from an auto store?). I'm gonna ask a stupid question...
> 
> 
> Dreamteam, what do you mean by 'running diagnostic codes'? I don't fully understand. Do you mean googeling the codes from the Haynes manual or am i just dribbling fecal matter now?
> ...


Yes, your ECM likely has the ability to "show" you stored codes.
It is not a difficult procedure.

The haynes manual will tell you exactly how to do it.


----------



## sire_of_black_eyess (Jan 20, 2006)

SuperSentra4203 said:


> Most pre-OBDI Nissans used a self diagnostics. The ECM will flash lights on it to show the code when ModeIII diagnostics are started, but since * his car * isn't designed around US regulations, the only way to tell is to read the repair manual.


Ahem, * her car *. Nah, it's cool. Big thanks to all (once again). I'm gonna get me one of those Hayne's Manuals next week and the boyf is gonna help me sort it out  The car hasn't had a service in a while, maybe that could help it along if we can't figure out what's wrong with it using the manual.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

I apologize. I had a feeling this would happen one of these times


----------



## sire_of_black_eyess (Jan 20, 2006)

SuperSentra4203 said:


> I apologize. I had a feeling this would happen one of these times


Hehe, s'all good, happens all the time... Well, not so much when i'm face to face with people.... :cheers:


----------



## pulsarq (Jul 29, 2012)

to do a self diagnosis u need to find the ecm its a rectangle box with 2 sets of wires comming from it, in a nissan pulsar 87 - 91 its under passenger seat, theres a 3rd cable next to it that isnt plugged into anything, that is the electical test cable for ecm, they say u need a jumper tool but u can just use any piece of wire, i used a spring, straightend it out and bent it in a u shape. on that plug for cable u can see at each point it has a letter, wire needs to be put between a & b so it bridges a connection then turn car on to accesorys ecm will flash on dash a few times bout 5 quickly then it will have a pattern it will repeat such as 1 flash pause the 2 flashes then pause this mean 12


----------



## pulsarq (Jul 29, 2012)

12 means no fault
13 oxygen sensor
14 coolant temp sensor (low)
15 coolant temp sensor (high)
21 throttle position sensor (high)
22 throttle position sensor (low)
23 manifold air temperature sensor
24 vehicle speed sensor
25 manifold air temperature sensor (low voltage)
33 m.a.p sensor (high)
34 m.a.p sensor (low)
42 electronic spark timing
44 lean exhaust
45 rich exhaust
51 mem cal (not fitted or unit failed
55 higher than a 5.5 volt supplied to a 0 - 5 once u fix problem to clear a malfunction code u disconnect the black cable on battery terminal, remove the egi green fuseable link and diconnect ecm fgrom main harness.


----------

